# Cas contact



## Nini82 (5 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir 
Un parent testé positif  covid ce soir... me demande si je peux accueillir leur fille (qui sera tester demain matin.).. merci


----------



## Sandrine2572 (5 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir

Oui vous pouvez l acceuillir , l enfant devra faire un test a J+ 2 , demain c est trop tôt 

Par contre le PE positif n a pas le droit de vous enmener ou venir rechercher lui même l enfant


----------



## Euphrasie (5 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir Sandrine2575

Pouvez-vous donner la source pour la seconde affirmation s'il vous plaît ? Je vous remercie.

Même cas de figure que Nini82 pour moi, sauf que les 2 parents👨‍👩‍👦 sont positifs...

Du coup, j'imagine que c'est un parent proche que viendra confier l'enfant et le chercher... Mais qui prouve que cette personne n'est pas non plus infectée, comment savoir ?... Ubuesque...

Belle fin de soirée


----------



## Sandrine2572 (6 Décembre 2022)

La source de quelle affirmation ? 

Vous devez avoir le dernier protocole en vigueur

Si les 2 PE sont positif ben aucun des 2 ne peu vous enmener l enfant , ce qui est tout a fait logique , des 2 PE sont en isolement pendant minimum 5 jours  si a J5 leur test est négatif  , si positif à J5 c est repousser de 2 j
 Rien ne prouve que la personne qui vous emmènera et viendra chercher l enfant  est négatif , vous n avez pas le droit de demander une preuve


----------



## Emily (6 Décembre 2022)

J'ai une maman qui était positive, elle faisait du télétravail mais elle m'emmenait sa fille tous les jours.
Elle portait le masque et elle restait dehors.


----------



## Nany88 (6 Décembre 2022)

Oulalala c'est une peut le bordel ce protocole comme dhab. 
On ne peut pas demander le test négatif de la personne qui emmène l'enfant, dc sa ctrouve cette personne X est peut être positif c ouf sa, et puis moi sa me fou en l'aire les le positif qui veulent mettre leurs enfants malgré tout  à l'école crèche assmat, ils pourraient garder leurs e'fants auchaud avec eux, au lieu de risquer de contaminer l'école crèche assmat, C pr sa que l'on en fini pas. Alors parceque le protocole dit que alors on a droit de lettre l'enfant.... '😡😤


----------



## Pity (6 Décembre 2022)

Désolée Emily, mais la maman n'avait en aucun cas le droit de venir à votre domicile !
On est positif, on reste en isolement, point !!

Je suis directe
Mon mari a un problème de santé, personne n'est au courant...
Il est hors de question que je me récupère les enfants de parents positifs...donc un cas positif chez eux, je n'accepte pas l'enfant et déduction sur mon salaire.
Les 2 fois où le parent a été positif, l'enfant y était 3 jours après... merci pour bien refiler la maladie !

J'ai été malade en juin par le travail de mon mari...
Il a fallu 3 semaines pour bien s'en remettre, alors je passe mon tour 😊


----------



## Emily (6 Décembre 2022)

J'avais appelé le RPE qui m'avait confirmé que nous pouvions accueillir les enfants de parents positifs.
Je me doute bien que la maman ne devait pas porter le masque chez elle !


----------



## Pity (6 Décembre 2022)

OUI mais avec un test à J+2 obligatoire mais en aucun cas ne devait se déplacer chez vous car elle était positive


----------



## Emily (6 Décembre 2022)

J'ai travaillé pendant le premier confinement alors que nous ne savions rien du COVID, pas de masque rien.
D'ailleurs j'étais la seule a travailler.
J'ai dû me mettre à l'arrêt pour protéger les autres car un accueilli était positif.
Je n'ai rien eu !

J'ai perdu 300€, il ne m'ont rembourser que 33€75 au bout de 4 mois.
Plus de 20 ans que je n'avais pas eu d'arrêt.
5 employeurs, un en subrogation l'autre ne m'a rien dit et m'a payé aussi car il n'a pas fait la déclaration à la CPAM et 3 jours de carence sur 7 jours d'arrêt.
Maintenant je ne m'arrête plus, je m'arrêterai uniquement si je suis incapable de me lever !
De toute façon nous savons que la plupart des personnes ne font plus attention, ni aucuns gestes barrières.
J'ai un enfant qui vient avec le même body plusieurs jours voir une semaine.
Pourtant dans mon livret d'accueil c'est bien indiqué que l'enfant sera changé tous les jours et les parents ont signé.

Chez moi j'ai toujours appliqué  la désinfection même pour mon linge depuis longtemps, les gestes barrières et tout le reste mais les autres je n'en sais rien donc il y a toujours un risque même dans un magasin lorsque nous touchons quelque chose.


----------



## assmatzam (6 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Pour un Enfant cas contact d'un membre de son foyer (papa ou maman ou un frère etc.... ) 
Cet enfant peut être mis en accueil 
Test PCR  ou antigenique pour les moins de 3 ans. 
Test salivaire pour les 3 ans et plus 
Test à réaliser à J0 et J7


----------



## assmatzam (6 Décembre 2022)

Le parent positif ne pourra en aucun cas se présenter pour déposer ou reprendre son enfant chez son AM


----------



## assmatzam (6 Décembre 2022)

Il est préconisé de travailler avec le masque et renforcer les gestes barrières durant 7 jours


----------



## POUPIE (12 Décembre 2022)

lorqu'un des parents est positif dans aucun cas nous pouvons garder l'enfant car il est cas contact
j'ai eu le cas, 
dit par mon medecin traitant,


----------



## assmatzam (12 Décembre 2022)

@POUPIE
Un enfant cas contact intra familiale peut être accueilli avec test négatif à J0 et J5

J'ai eu le cas la semaine dernière et le parent positif est médecin 
Donc info de source sûre


----------



## Sandrine2572 (12 Décembre 2022)

Poupie liser notre protocole , nous pouvons tout a fait acceuilli un enfant donc un des parents et positif comme viens de préciser assmatzam


----------



## POUPIE (12 Décembre 2022)

non je ne suis pas d'accord, moi je m'en tiens à ce que m'a dit mon medecin
mais qand vous aurez le covid en sachant que c'est un des parents qui vous l'a peut etre transmis vous n'allez pas réagir de la meme facon
et puis comme ca on en fait profiter les autres parents, famille et amis, comme ca tout le monde est content
enfin bref voyez les choses comme vous voulez


----------



## POUPIE (12 Décembre 2022)

Je reprends ce que a dit Nany88
c'est pas parce que le protole dit certaine choses, qi'il faut tout appliquer à la lettre


----------



## booboo (12 Décembre 2022)

Dans toutes ces histoires de protocoles etc, on a oublié le Bon Sens...bref.


----------



## Euphrasie (12 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir,

Le protocole est confus et aberrant...

Il est en effet indiqué : enfant "juste" cas contact de ses parents (isolés, normalement...) = on peut accueillir, (si l'on veut, je précise... )

Par contre, il n'y a pas la procédure à suivre claire expliquant comment les parents qui sont isolés peuvent confier leur enfant cas contact, le matin et le soir, tout en étant isolés  !!!... La grosse blague...

Je viens de le vivre... La maman m'a confié son enfant non masquée, alors qu'elle était sensée être isolée, au bout de 3 jours, car elle n'en pouvait plus de son enfant qui ne faisait pas de sieste. Elle n'a même pas abordée cette question des parents devant rester à l'isolement... J'ai reçu un sms du jour au lendemain (le soir, yeah), m'informant que l'enfant sera à mon domicile à telle heure. Heure inhabituelle plus tardive, les parents étant toujours en arrêt maladie.
Normal. Rien à faire de moi, et des autres accueillis. Je prends note...

Donc pour les semaines à venir, tout va se jouer sur la mentalité plus ou moins individualiste des parents, et plus ou moins de bonne foi...

J'avais mis un masque, elle me dit : beh, vous avez mis un masque ? Oui, j'aime bien j'trouve ça trop stylée, pas vous j'ai envie de dire ! 
Je précise que je lui ai envoyé le protocole...

Certes, des proches peuvent prendre le relais pour "déposer" (terme utilisée par le parent), qui nous dit qu'ils ne sont pas infectés... Personne...

Bref, c'est du grand n'importe quoi. 

Courage les collègues...


----------



## assmatzam (13 Décembre 2022)

@POUPIE 

J'ai accueilli la petite de la maman positive tous les jours 
Et bien personne n'a était positif 
Ni son mari ni son autre enfant ni moi-même 

Si on fait bien attention pas de soucis 
Et il valait mieux que la petite soit toute la journée avec moi plutôt qu'avec sa maman 
Au moins elle était préservée durant toute la journée 

Elle aurait eut plus de chance de l'attraper si elle avait passé ses journées avec sa maman positive 

Et le protocole est clair 
Enfant cas contact on accueil 

Si tu refuses d'accueillir cela va à l'encontre du protocole sanitaire et peut te porter préjudice 

Donc attention ⚠, car un parent pointilleux pourrait se retourner contre toi et tu serais en tord


----------



## POUPIE (13 Décembre 2022)

en tord de quoi?? de prendre soins de mes proches?
Si j'ai le covid comme actuellement je l'ai,, mon mari et ma fille aussi, l'ont ...là je suis en isolement, là les parents sont tranquille!! pas de garde tout va bien!!!!! 
mais à l'inverse si un des parents est positif je dois garder leur enfant ah non alors!!!
tant pis on rompera le contrat c'est pas un problème...
les enfants dont les parents sont positifs ils vont à l'école, à la crèche ,au collège; au lycée, donc on ne s'en sort plus, c'est normal tout ca
moi perso je ne garde pas les enfants dont les parents sont positif, 
finalement ca ne marche toujours que dans un sens,


----------



## assmatzam (13 Décembre 2022)

Le but est d'éviter que l'enfant soit covid+ à son tour 

Donc le laisser avec son parent n'est pas la bonne chose à faire 
Moins il sera avec son parent plus il aura de chance de passer à travers 

Et pourquoi refuser un enfant négatif ? 
Sous quel prétexte ? 

Parce que un de ses parents est positif et qu'il y a potentiellement une contagion possible 
Avec des si on refait le monde 

Il suffit simplement de faire tester l'enfant régulièrement et se protéger en portant le masque et renforcer les gestes barrières 

Si j'avais refusé l'accueil de la petite je suis sûre à 100% qu'elle serait positive à l'heure qui l'ai car elle serait resté non stop avec sa maman positive 

Alors quand l'ayant accueillie je l'ai protéger 

Voilà comment moi je vois les choses 

Après libre à vous de penser autrement 

Mais ça va à l'encontre du protocole sanitaire 
Et qu'on le veuille ou non on doit s'y référer


----------



## POUPIE (13 Décembre 2022)

je ne suis pas comprise c'est pas grave


----------



## assmatzam (13 Décembre 2022)

Ne pas pouvoir accueillir si on a 1 ou plusieurs positifs à la maison me paraît tout à fait normal 

On ne va pas mettre en contact des enfants tout en sachant que le foyer est positif et le lieu d'accueil contaminé 

Vous voulez accueillir avec des cas covid+ chez-vous ? 
Et vous refuser un enfant qui est négatif 

Pas très logique tout ça


----------



## POUPIE (13 Décembre 2022)

je n'ai jamais dit ca!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandrine2572 (13 Décembre 2022)

Vos PE doivent tout simplement remplir une attestation de salaire facilement trouvable sur le site Améli , une fois rempli il vous la transmette et vous vous transmettez a la sécu attestation de salaire des PE + fiche de paye , perso j avais fourni fiche de paye sur 1 an , même si vous avez un contrat qui c est fini dans les mois derniers vous donner aussi les fiche de paye a la sécu 
Par contre bizarre que après avoir fait votre déclaration d arrêt sur Amélie vous ayez pas eu attestation d isolement


----------



## POUPIE (14 Décembre 2022)

oui j'ai eu l'attestation d'isolement


----------



## Sandrine2572 (14 Décembre 2022)

Si ça a pas changer l attestation d  isolement fait foie d arrêt de travail

Donc vous pouvez des aujourd'hui transmettre tous vos papier a la sécu , faite une photocopie de l attestation isolement


----------



## Sandrine2572 (14 Décembre 2022)

Certaines sécu mette plusieurs mois a payer


----------



## POUPIE (14 Décembre 2022)

d'accord merci,


----------



## POUPIE (21 Décembre 2022)

bonjour
voilà tous les papiers ont été remplis et envoyer à la sécurité sociale ;
j'espère que les remboursements  ne sont pas longs a attendre
oui l'attestation d'isolement fait office d'arret de travail


----------



## Sandrine2572 (21 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

Suivant les sécu sa peu prendre plusieurs semaines
Moi pour un arrêt covid mi janvier de 15 jours j ai été payer par la sécu en mars 

Assurez vous que vos coordonnées bancaires soit bien sur le site de l ircem


----------



## POUPIE (21 Décembre 2022)

Ircem? il faut s'inscrire?
j'en ai dejà entendu parler, 
en 16 ans d'assistante maternelle c'est mon 1 er arret maladie
je ne sais pas comment ca marche


----------



## Sandrine2572 (21 Décembre 2022)

Alors oui il faut de suite vous inscrire sur le site de l ircem et surtout bien y indiquer vos coordonnées bancaires

Car vous aller être payer par la sécu a hauteur de 50 % et entre 20 et 30 % par l ircem  ( le % de l ircem peu avoir changer )  une fois inscrite sur l ircem vous aurez rien  a faire quand la sécu vous aura payer elle transmettra directement à l ircem

En même temps naviguer sur le site de l ircem comme par exemple dans l onglet action sociale ou il est possible de faire demande de cheques vacances et culture , aide a l achat de matériel .... Tout cela soumis à la composition de votre foyer et des revenus du foyerv


----------



## POUPIE (22 Décembre 2022)

bonjour
Merci Sandrine 2572, pour toutes ses infos


----------

